# Problems with Laptop



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sometimes when I turned on my laptop, it will appear in white screen and have to use an additional monitor to view the content. Is this the monitor problem? windows problem? or the intergrated graphic card problem?

The system is currently running in Windows Vista Basic


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

do you put it on the docking station at work? do you sometimes extend it to another monitor? Check the monitor settig, if its a laptop and no other monitor connected to it then by the default after reboot it should be on "computer only" setting, which means it should appear on your laptop monitor, unless it is on a docking station. Go to the manufacturer website and update your "display" driver, uninstall and re-install it from device manager. However, if its a hardware problem, then I can't help you much.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

IBM Lenovo T61


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

margolow said:


> did any of the suggestions work? what else have you tried? which solution are you more comforatable with in trying?
> 
> i will look for parts for the Lenovo.
> 
> thanks.


Thanks for your help, but I think it is the hardware problems, and I am not going to bother with it. I am just going to buy a new one


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Before you buy a new machine, physically turn your T61 upside down and make a note of the "Model Type" (4-digit numeric prefix with a 3 digit alpha/numeric suffix)and the 7-digit alpha/numeric "Serial Number" - these will be located on a sticker towards the middle of the machine.

With this information at hand you can then run an online check through the following Lenovo website to see whether you are still entitled to warranty support (and if so, to what degree of service - onsite, return to repair depot, etc):

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=look-warnty

With a bit of luck, you might be still covered under warranty (some T61's came with a 3yr base warranty, some only 1 year).


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Cool! 3 years warranty, Expiry date: 2011-02-19





Windowlicka said:


> Before you buy a new machine, physically turn your T61 upside down and make a note of the "Model Type" (4-digit numeric prefix with a 3 digit alpha/numeric suffix)and the 7-digit alpha/numeric "Serial Number" - these will be located on a sticker towards the middle of the machine.
> 
> With this information at hand you can then run an online check through the following Lenovo website to see whether you are still entitled to warranty support (and if so, to what degree of service - onsite, return to repair depot, etc):
> 
> ...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

IIRC there is an IBM depot by crap.. I can't remember the name of the place now. It was a restaurant that used to be at IIRC Brimley and Sheppard many years ago before they moved out along the 'tech' supplier strip by Supercom/Ingram Micro area. I only remember the name my folks spoke of which is 'sun dung' in cantonese.

I know it has an english name but it eludes me right now. It is located right by the water tower for that resturant and not far from it is the IBM depot. Oh wait.... it is by the grocery store there I think Bigland Farms and there is a Timmys by it.

Well sorry for the fragmented help but it gives you a general and area to shoot for. Those T models are a PITA from what I've heard to work under the case. Some techs I spoke with before mentioned something like 3 hrs first time to work on the units. Yours a T61 or a T61p?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Glad to hear that this machine is still under warranty - use the following URL to locate an authorised warranty repair depot local to you (Ignore any reference to "AgilIT" - they went out of business a couple of weeks back):

http://bplocator.lenovo.com/et.cfm?eid=934

While I'm at it, here's the full Lenovo warranty services statement (the "what's covered, what's not" bit) for your ref: http://www.lenovo.com/services_warranty/us/en/ThinkPlus_Warranty_Services_agreement.pdf


----------

